# 402 Occupational Trainee Processing Time!?!?!



## lisaz3349 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am an American currently getting my Ph.D in Ireland. I will be doing some training and work with CSIRO outside of Melbourne for 4 months. I was advised to apply for the 402 occupational trainee visa by CSIRO and submitted an application on August 1st. On the web site, the processing time states it only takes 2 months but when I called the help line here in Europe they told me 2-3 months. I was suppose to leave last week but have postponed my trip now till till October 29th. I am not even sure if that is enough time either. I was wondering if anyone has had success with this visa and how long it took? I really can't push back this trip again since the fiscal year on the scholarship will be up. Thus I am thinking maybe of getting a business ETA in the meantime till this is processed any thoughts?!?!


----------



## Anitaki (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Lisaz!
I would like to ask you what did you finally do. Are you in Australia?
My situation is really similar to yours. My organization applied for the Sponsorship on May, and we haven't received an answer yet. They nominated me in August and no answer yet, so I'm starting to believe I won't be able of doing it on time. I'm supposed to start my training on February 1st, but it really seems I won't be on time.
So please, if you could tell me what did you finally do, I would really appreciate it!



lisaz3349 said:


> I am an American currently getting my Ph.D in Ireland. I will be doing some training and work with CSIRO outside of Melbourne for 4 months. I was advised to apply for the 402 occupational trainee visa by CSIRO and submitted an application on August 1st. On the web site, the processing time states it only takes 2 months but when I called the help line here in Europe they told me 2-3 months. I was suppose to leave last week but have postponed my trip now till till October 29th. I am not even sure if that is enough time either. I was wondering if anyone has had success with this visa and how long it took? I really can't push back this trip again since the fiscal year on the scholarship will be up. Thus I am thinking maybe of getting a business ETA in the meantime till this is processed any thoughts?!?!


----------



## lisaz3349 (Oct 13, 2014)

Anitaki,
My visa came last week. It took 12 weeks and 2 days to process it once it was received. I know its really frustrating because no one responds to your email regarding this. I talked to someone else regarding this visa and they said it can take as long as 6 months. If I were you, I would try to first follow up on the sponsorship nomination. That has to be completed before yours can be processed. Otherwise, there isn't much you can do once they have your visa. Were you sent an email that they received your visa?



Anitaki said:


> Hi Lisaz!
> I would like to ask you what did you finally do. Are you in Australia?
> My situation is really similar to yours. My organization applied for the Sponsorship on May, and we haven't received an answer yet. They nominated me in August and no answer yet, so I'm starting to believe I won't be able of doing it on time. I'm supposed to start my training on February 1st, but it really seems I won't be on time.
> So please, if you could tell me what did you finally do, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Anitaki (Oct 28, 2014)

actually, my visa application was returned to me because now the processing office is in Hobart, and I sent the documents to Adelaide. So they sent them back to Spain, and I'm waiting for them... this is kind of a nightmare, but I won't give up! Thanks a lot for your reply, and enjoy Australia!
Cheers!


----------



## guard (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm glad that you finally got it and thanks for letting us know that it took 12 weeks and 2 days, at least it gives me some hope for mine.

It's really frustrating because they don't give you any kind of information about the process, you just have to keep waiting and waiting, and there is nothing you can do about it.

I've been waiting already for 12 weeks and 5 days and I also had to postpone my trip (I was supposed to start my training November 17th), and I'm worried that I'll have to do it again.

I hope I'll get mine soon, I'll keep you updated too so other people can read this.


----------



## miodand4 (Nov 5, 2014)

guard said:


> I'm glad that you finally got it and thanks for letting us know that it took 12 weeks and 2 days, at least it gives me some hope for mine.
> 
> It's really frustrating because they don't give you any kind of information about the process, you just have to keep waiting and waiting, and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> ...


Hello Guard. 
I am in the same situation than you, and I guess the same frustrated as you.I am also waiting for a 402 visa (Occuptional Trainee), and have been waiting already for 10 weeks.My trainee should have started on the 27th of October, so it's been more than a month that I should be there 

I guess your visa will be processed before mine, so it will be helpful if you post when you receive it.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## guard (Dec 7, 2014)

miodand4 said:


> Hello Guard.
> I am in the same situation than you, and I guess the same frustrated as you.I am also waiting for a 402 visa (Occuptional Trainee), and have been waiting already for 10 weeks.My trainee should have started on the 27th of October, so it's been more than a month that I should be there
> 
> I guess your visa will be processed before mine, so it will be helpful if you post when you receive it.
> ...


Well, I wanted to say that I just got it approved!!!

It took a total of 13 weeks for me, so yours should be coming really soon. In the end I didn't have to do any medical check or something like that so I just booked my flight and I'm ready to go.

I can't believe it happened just one day after I posted my message here.

So it looks like it usually takes roughly 12 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey Guard... Congratulations on your great news. Good luck in Oz.


----------



## miodand4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations Guard! these are great news!


----------



## karkar (Oct 30, 2014)

It's has been 13weeks and exactly 3 months for me, still waiting...really frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## miodand4 (Nov 5, 2014)

karkar said:


> It's has been 13weeks and exactly 3 months for me, still waiting...really frustrated and disappointed.


So, you have been waiting 6 months and still didn't get it??? What do you mean with 12 weeks and 3 months?


----------



## karkar (Oct 30, 2014)

miodand4 said:


> So, you have been waiting 6 months and still didn't get it??? What do you mean with 12 weeks and 3 months?


I lodged my application on 9th Sept, so it has been 13 weeks. But DIBP count it by months,so it's 3 months.


----------



## Anitaki (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations Guard, that's very good news!
Miodand,could you keep the tradition and let us know when you get approved? Hopefully your approval will be your christmas present!!
Kankar, be patient, I hope you'll get it! Also keep us informed, please! 
Good luck to everyone, 
Cheers!


----------



## karkar (Oct 30, 2014)

My visa is finally approved today ! Yay!


----------



## Anitaki (Oct 28, 2014)

Great! Congrats!


----------



## miodand4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Congats Karkar!

Yesterday I received an e-mail from the immigration department, requiring details of revising training dates. Since my traineeship was supposed to start on the 27th of October, I need to send a new letter of offer from my sponsor stating that they agree to start the internship later.

I don't know if this is good or bad news, but I think it will delay it more, since I think I have to send it by post (I am not sure because in the e-mails there is contradictory information regarding this).


----------



## karkar (Oct 30, 2014)

miodand4 said:


> Congats Karkar!
> 
> Yesterday I received an e-mail from the immigration department, requiring details of revising training dates. Since my traineeship was supposed to start on the 27th of October, I need to send a new letter of offer from my sponsor stating that they agree to start the internship later.
> 
> I don't know if this is good or bad news, but I think it will delay it more, since I think I have to send it by post (I am not sure because in the e-mails there is contradictory information regarding this).


No worry! I got the same request. Once I provide the new offer letter with the amended training date, they grant me the visa on the next day. It is possible they will grant you the visa as soon as you provide the documents.
Why not email them back? as you got email from them.Or you can check the attachments if they tell you the ways of how to provide the new offer letter. So you can choose the fastest one.
As I know, my agent got their email and he email the new offer letter to them.


----------



## miodand4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Really? That's good news!

I e-mailed them back, and I sent the letter by post as well, just in case. I will keep the forum informed!


----------



## miodand4 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Visa approved*

Sorry for not posting this before!

I got my visa approved right the day after I sent the new letter of offer (by e-mail) with the amended dates, as Karkar predicted. This was the 18th of December.

Luck to everyone else!


----------



## Anitaki (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everybody!
It seems nobody else is worried about this, but for the record, my application was lodged on November 10th, and today, February 17th, my visa has been granted. It's a total of three months and a week, or 14 weeks after lodging. It seems to me the immi dept count time in months, so don't panic as I did if your visa doesn't come in the 12th week. Also, although my visa has been granted with retard, and my insurance expires on May, they didn't claim for a new letter of offer from my sponsor stating that they agree to start the internship later, or a new insurance certificate. They just granted my visa untill June 30th so I have time to complete my trainee, and state in the visa grant I must have aan insurance.
Hope this is usefull to somebody!


----------



## Saara (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi everybody!

How long did it take to get an answer that they have received your visa application? I have sent my application soon three weeks ago to Hobart office in Tasmania, but haven't heard anything yet. I'm starting to get a little worried that has my application gotten lost when travelling to the other side of the world. Thanks for your replies... 

Saara


----------



## Aliceee (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Saara,
Did you receive an email acknowledging that they have received your application?


----------



## Aliceee (Mar 27, 2015)

Saara said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> How long did it take to get an answer that they have received your visa application? I have sent my application soon three weeks ago to Hobart office in Tasmania, but haven't heard anything yet. I'm starting to get a little worried that has my application gotten lost when travelling to the other side of the world. Thanks for your replies...
> 
> Saara


Hi Saara,
Did you receive an email acknowledging that they have received your application?


----------



## Saara (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Aliceee,

Yes, I got an email almost four weeks after sending the application. And actually this week I already got a new email that my visa is approved. So in the end there was only about four weeks between these two mails.


----------



## Aliceee (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Saara,
Good to here that. So i assume it took you 4 weeks to get the application acknowledgment and 4 weeks for the approval, total of 8 weeks.

I got acknowledgment 10 days after i mailed my application. I am not sure how much it takes to get the visa. I hope it does not take more than 4 weeks 

EDIT: I got my Visa today, it took less than 5 weeks for the application to be processed.


----------



## buzz (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I am getting a bit anxious about my application. It was acknowledged as valid on Feb. 23rd as they asked for a chest x-ray. I did all the necessary the day after, and now they told me this Tuesday (March 31st) that my health insurance was not adequate and that they wanted an amended letter of offer from my sponsor as I was supposed to start 2 weeks ago.

I sent them a new insurance certificate that should be okay, but they may receive the offer letter on next Tuesday because of the holidays. I cannot postpone my internship much longer so I was wondering what do you guys think? Could it take longer still to process?

Thanks

EDIT: I just got my visa grant, so it seems that asking for an amended letter of offer implies a positive response. It took about five weeks for my file to be processed in the end, not counting extra weeks for solving some issues with the application.


----------



## HugoLasticot (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everybody !
I am getting a bit anxious about my application. 
They reiceived my application 5 weeks ago, the 10 march. But I still have not news about it ... 
I cannot postpone my internship much longer so I was wondering what do you guys think ? 

Because my internship had to begin the 15 march ... 
I am really worried ... Someone has an advice of what I have to do ?

Thanks for your replies
Hugoo


----------



## iviemarie (May 19, 2015)

*Need some help about my visa 402*

Hi everyone! I need some help about my application since my application is been lodge last Nov.12,2014 and they acknowldged it last dec.2014 and send my X-ray but until now theres no feedback about the status of my application.i've been waiting for almost 24 months already and it keeps me worried because most of you who posted in this forum got an approved visa for 12 weeks only


----------



## Wayne.Harrison (Jun 5, 2015)

As an update for DIBP Processing Time Service Standards for processing applications for 402 Training and Research Visas - Occupational Trainee stream, Research stream and Professional Development Stream.

They are quoting 2 to 3 months but in our experience they are taking up to 6 months.

MARN 0901108


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

buzz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am getting a bit anxious about my application. It was acknowledged as valid on Feb. 23rd as they asked for a chest x-ray. I did all the necessary the day after, and now they told me this Tuesday (March 31st) that my health insurance was not adequate and that they wanted an amended letter of offer from my sponsor as I was supposed to start 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


How long did you wait for your application to be acknowledged? Can you share your application timeline including the extra weeks? Thank you!


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Good day!

My application for a 402 visa was submitted by an exempt person (my sponsor) last November 10 via post in Australia.

I have two questions: 

1) How long does it usually take for the 402 visa application to be recognised/acknowledged? Will the time for my application to be acknowledged considered part of the processing time, or the counting of the processing time commence after the acknowledgement? 

2) I know that it takes 3 months for the processing, as per the DIBP website (esp since my country is considered 'high risk'). The expected start of my training is Feb 2, 2016 as written in the application. Would the visa be granted in time for my training?

Thank you for your kind response!


----------



## Marjj (Dec 28, 2015)

*Hi brodj*



brodj said:


> Good day!
> 
> My application for a 402 visa was submitted by an exempt person (my sponsor) last November 10 via post in Australia.
> 
> ...


1. As what my sponsor told me it usually takes 3months or more go process the 402 visa but it still depends at the embassy (DIBP).
2. I am also currently applying for the visa and i lodged my application last dec 1 and received an email last dec 24 that i need to undergo medical examination including x-ray but its holiday in my place and they will open on january 4 so i need to wait to get an examination. Did you already got your examination too? Thanks


----------



## Marjj (Dec 28, 2015)

Also my training will start on march 1,2016 so its exactly 3 months to wait and hopefully i wont get delayed from my training but if in case you get delayed from the training I think the embassy will change the date of the training so don't worry.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you very much for your response Marjj! And congratulations. I was told by my friend that it will just be a couple of weeks before your visa is granted, as long as you have a good medical check results. I pray for your medical exam. 

I actually do not have any news about the application because my sponsor is currently on Christmas holidays and will return to work on Jan 4. Her vacation started last Dec 24. I suppose she have not read her email since.

But at least, your response gave me hope for my application. Considering that my sponsor submitted my nomination and application on Nov 10, and you submitted yours on Dec 1 and got a response on Dec 24.

I hope to hear some good news about my visa soon. 



Marjj said:


> 1. As what my sponsor told me it usually takes 3months or more go process the 402 visa but it still depends at the embassy (DIBP).
> 2. I am also currently applying for the visa and i lodged my application last dec 1 and received an email last dec 24 that i need to undergo medical examination including x-ray but its holiday in my place and they will open on january 4 so i need to wait to get an examination. Did you already got your examination too? Thanks


----------



## Marjj (Dec 28, 2015)

brodj said:


> Thank you very much for your response Marjj! And congratulations. I was told by my friend that it will just be a couple of weeks before your visa is granted, as long as you have a good medical check results. I pray for your medical exam.
> 
> I actually do not have any news about the application because my sponsor is currently on Christmas holidays and will return to work on Jan 4. Her vacation started last Dec 24. I suppose she have not read her email since.
> 
> ...


Thanks brodj. Meaning you already got your medical examinations? What was the date when you had it and which one of the clinic did you chose here in the PH coz I am also from PH. Thanks a lot


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

I have not received any news yet about my application. It was my friend who is already in Australia who told me about his experience with the medical exam. He said that the one in Makati is good.

I wish you well! Keep me posted about your application. 



Marjj said:


> Thanks brodj. Meaning you already got your medical examinations? What was the date when you had it and which one of the clinic did you chose here in the PH coz I am also from PH. Thanks a lot


----------



## Marjj (Dec 28, 2015)

brodj said:


> I have not received any news yet about my application. It was my friend who is already in Australia who told me about his experience with the medical exam. He said that the one in Makati is good.
> 
> I wish you well! Keep me posted about your application.


Oh I see.&#128522; okay I will surely update you. Thank you so much. Keep me posted too. Good Luck to our application. &#128516;


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

How's your application, Marjj? I just received an email from my sponsor that she received an email from DIBP saying that they have received my application. But I was not asked to go for a medical exam.

Were you asked in your acknowledgment email to do the medical exam?

Thanks!



Marjj said:


> Oh I see.&#55357;&#56842; okay I will surely update you. Thank you so much. Keep me posted too. Good Luck to our application. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

hi! i have the same situation. I lodged my visa last october, got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application on Nov. 28, 2015. I'm supposed to start this Feb 22, 2016, but until now i still don't have news on my visa. it's been 8 weeks already. i followed up with my agent and she said they are experiencing delays on the applications right now.



brodj said:


> How's your application, Marjj? I just received an email from my sponsor that she received an email from DIBP saying that they have received my application. But I was not asked to go for a medical exam.
> 
> Were you asked in your acknowledgment email to do the medical exam?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi krishm,

I have already received my request for medical and it has already been submitted. It has been almost three weeks since it was submitted by the clinic via eMedical.

Have you finished your health check?



krishm said:


> hi! i have the same situation. I lodged my visa last october, got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application on Nov. 28, 2015. I'm supposed to start this Feb 22, 2016, but until now i still don't have news on my visa. it's been 8 weeks already. i followed up with my agent and she said they are experiencing delays on the applications right now.


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes. I had my medical last october, before i lodged my visa. Did you talk to your agent regarding the delay?



brodj said:


> Hi krishm,
> 
> I have already received my request for medical and it has already been submitted. It has been almost three weeks since it was submitted by the clinic via eMedical.
> 
> Have you finished your health check?


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have an agency. I report directly to my sponsor. So, just to clarify, you had your medical first, then submitted your visa application. Have you followed up on your sponsorship/nomination?



krishm said:


> Yes. I had my medical last october, before i lodged my visa. Did you talk to your agent regarding the delay?


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes. I had my medical after i submitted all the requirements to my agent. so my medical was forwarded by the clinic about the same time as my visa was lodged.My agent said my organization host is aware of the delay and they will adjust the start date according to the issue date of my visa.



brodj said:


> I don't have an agency. I report directly to my sponsor. So, just to clarify, you had your medical first, then submitted your visa application. Have you followed up on your sponsorship/nomination?


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Friends..

I think problem is common to all who apply for 402 training and research visa.. Even I could not get answer from DIBP after repeated mailing them regarding status of my visa application. I have filed personally my visa application in Oct 2015 and still to-date I am waiting their mail daily morning...so frustating...more than 3 months has lapsed and no confirmation...


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you have your health check already? Have you heard from them ever since you submitted?



drnaresh said:


> Hi Friends..
> 
> I think problem is common to all who apply for 402 training and research visa.. Even I could not get answer from DIBP after repeated mailing them regarding status of my visa application. I have filed personally my visa application in Oct 2015 and still to-date I am waiting their mail daily morning...so frustating...more than 3 months has lapsed and no confirmation...


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi! I was informed as well that a lot of applications are getting delayed right now. Seems like we all lodged our visa abouth the same time. When's your start date? Do you know anyone who got denied or got his/her 402 visa already?



drnaresh said:


> Hi Friends..
> 
> I think problem is common to all who apply for 402 training and research visa.. Even I could not get answer from DIBP after repeated mailing them regarding status of my visa application. I have filed personally my visa application in Oct 2015 and still to-date I am waiting their mail daily morning...so frustating...more than 3 months has lapsed and no confirmation...


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi krishm,

Who informed you about the delay? Was it the Immigration or your agent? My start date is actually last Feb 2. So I'm already late. But they'd probably ask for a revised training date. How's your application going?



krishm said:


> Hi! I was informed as well that a lot of applications are getting delayed right now. Seems like we all lodged our visa abouth the same time. When's your start date? Do you know anyone who got denied or got his/her 402 visa already?


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,

I still dont have news on my visa. It was my agent/internship program supervisor who informed me about the possible delay. My start date is on feb 22.



brodj said:


> Hi krishm,
> 
> Who informed you about the delay? Was it the Immigration or your agent? My start date is actually last Feb 2. So I'm already late. But they'd probably ask for a revised training date. How's your application going?


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

I had my medical and PCC, all submitted within time limits. I had submitted my application in October end. Still today, I have not received any communication from DIBP regarding my application neither they reply my mail concerning status of my application. My date of joining was in December 15th....now waiting for visa then confirming new dates. I have submitted my application on my own...no agent...


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

No quotes from anybody. I think you all got VISA....? update here


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Nope. I still don't have my visa and still no updates.



drnaresh said:


> No quotes from anybody. I think you all got VISA....? update here


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Still waiting for my visa too.



krishm said:


> Nope. I still don't have my visa and still no updates.


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

me toooo.....waiting in a queue....


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello.

Any news about your visa?


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

brodj said:


> Hello.
> 
> Any news about your visa?


No News...keep on waiting......


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

How much time has lapsed after lodgement of your VISA application? In my case, it is 4 months.


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Friends, I got my VISA ....


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Congratulations drnaresh! For the sake the people still waiting for their visa (that includes me haha) can you share your timeline with us?

submission, acknowledgment, health check, grant? Thanks and congratulations again!



drnaresh said:


> Hi Friends, I got my VISA ....


----------



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi brodj, Thanks. I have submitted my visa application in end of October 2015, thereafter my health check and police verification was done by the mid-december. After submitting all docs to them before Christmas, I am waiting for their reply till yesterday. then suddenly I wakeup with their mail stated granting.


----------



## mindycwc (Feb 23, 2016)

May I know what is the complete procedure/steps for the whole process before we can get the visa? Approximately how long does it take to get the visa? I'm supposed to start my internship with Deakin University on 29/2/2016 but it's impossible now. The duration of my internship will be 6 months. I'm not sure about the process/procedure for the visa application. I only submitted the form 1402n to the university's HR and she submitted them to the immigration dept on Jan 28. I have not heard any news since then and have been waiting and waiting. Any advice on this?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

mindycwc said:


> May I know what is the complete procedure/steps for the whole process before we can get the visa? Approximately how long does it take to get the visa? I'm supposed to start my internship with Deakin University on 29/2/2016 but it's impossible now. The duration of my internship will be 6 months. I'm not sure about the process/procedure for the visa application. I only submitted the form 1402n to the university's HR and she submitted them to the immigration dept on Jan 28. I have not heard any news since then and have been waiting and waiting. Any advice on this?


Have you read the information on the DIBP website? Training and Research visa (subclass 402) That should explain the process for applying. If you read through this thread, you should be able to get a general idea of the time it takes to get a visa, but it looks like that last few have taken approximately 4 months.


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

brodj said:


> Hi krishm,
> 
> I have already received my request for medical and it has already been submitted. It has been almost three weeks since it was submitted by the clinic via eMedical.
> 
> Have you finished your health check?


Hi. I'm also experiencing delays. I'm waiting for my visa status for about 6 months already. My visa was lodged Sept 2, 2015 and submitted my medical examination a week after. My agent told me before that the processing time will be 6-9 months. But then after emailing them, they told me that the current processing now is 9-12 months. Does anyone here waiting here for more than 6 months especially from the applicants from the Philippines?

Thank you.


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi neilzkie!

We all are waiting for that visa grant. I think most of the Pinoys in this thread submitted their application around November-December. I haven't heard from my sponsor yet regarding the status of my visa. I don't have an agent, but it's my sponsor who has been working on my visa.

The first person to get his visa here is drnaresh from India. He lodged his application about the same time as ours, and he has already gotten his. That gave us a glimmer of hope. However, hearing your story, especially the fact that you have been waiting for 6months now, it just made me anxious again.

My training has already started, as I was supposed to start last February 2. But it has been almost a month since then. For the record, I'm already on the 17th week since my visa application was lodged.

About the processing time, the DIBP site states that for High Risk countries like ours, it takes around 3 months. So I'm suprised that your agent told you that it takes 6-9/9-12 months. I don't know which to believe anymore.

brodj



neilzkie said:


> Hi. I'm also experiencing delays. I'm waiting for my visa status for about 6 months already. My visa was lodged Sept 2, 2015 and submitted my medical examination a week after. My agent told me before that the processing time will be 6-9 months. But then after emailing them, they told me that the current processing now is 9-12 months. Does anyone here waiting here for more than 6 months especially from the applicants from the Philippines?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

brodj said:


> Hi neilzkie!
> 
> We all are waiting for that visa grant. I think most of the Pinoys in this thread submitted their application around November-December. I haven't heard from my sponsor yet regarding the status of my visa. I don't have an agent, but it's my sponsor who has been working on my visa.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Brodj. I have a Pinoy friend whose already in Australia right now. His Visa entry was 416 and now processing visa 402 with my same agent which is based in Australia. His waiting now for almost 8 months. He just received an update when it reached 6 months asking him to get police clearance.

On the other hand, his workmate there got his visa 402 grant after 10 months after lodging it.


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

If you don't mind, can we talk over FB? 



neilzkie said:


> Absolutely Brodj. I have a Pinoy friend whose already in Australia right now. His Visa entry was 416 and now processing visa 402 with my same agent which is based in Australia. His waiting now for almost 8 months. He just received an update when it reached 6 months asking him to get police clearance.
> 
> On the other hand, his workmate there got his visa 402 grant after 10 months after lodging it.


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

brodj said:


> If you don't mind, can we talk over FB? I'm Denib Josette Suguitan over there.


okay. I left a message for you..


----------



## Samihah (Dec 30, 2015)

*Still waiting*



mindycwc said:


> May I know what is the complete procedure/steps for the whole process before we can get the visa? Approximately how long does it take to get the visa? I'm supposed to start my internship with Deakin University on 29/2/2016 but it's impossible now. The duration of my internship will be 6 months. I'm not sure about the process/procedure for the visa application. I only submitted the form 1402n to the university's HR and she submitted them to the immigration dept on Jan 28. I have not heard any news since then and have been waiting and waiting. Any advice on this?


Hi mindycwc,

Did you received any update about your visa? I'm from Malaysia too, I lodged my application on 11'th January 2016, received a reply from DIBP on 15th January stating that they already received the application and request for medical examination to be made. I did the health examination on 18th January, and the result was sent through e-medical within 5 working days. It has been a month since then. I hope to hear some good news from them a.s.a.p as I was scheduled to register at UniSA tomorrow (28th February). Now I need to reschedule the commence date. pray for yours too.


----------



## mindycwc (Feb 23, 2016)

Samihah said:


> Hi mindycwc,
> 
> Did you received any update about your visa? I'm from Malaysia too, I lodged my application on 11'th January 2016, received a reply from DIBP on 15th January stating that they already received the application and request for medical examination to be made. I did the health examination on 18th January, and the result was sent through e-medical within 5 working days. It has been a month since then. I hope to hear some good news from them a.s.a.p as I was scheduled to register at UniSA tomorrow (28th February). Now I need to reschedule the commence date. pray for yours too.


Hi Samihah,
I only received the Acknowledgement of Nomination Application Receipt Letter on 24 Feb 2016. After that, I filled the form 1402 and mailed it on 26 Feb 2016. So the DIBP should receive my application some time next week. I'll just have to wait for now but I really hope that I don't have to wait for so long because it is regarding my internship and it will affect my marks.


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

nielzkie and brodj,

may i know who your sponsor is? or agency? where will you be relocated in Australia and who's your host organisation/employer? My sponsor/ agency is Australian internships.

I have a friend from the philippines who applied for a 402 visa last August. she got her visa on January. it took approximately 5 months to have her visa granted. My other friend, also from the Philippines got his visa after 6 months, and he said that is the maximum waiting period or processing time. so far from what I've heard, the longest waiting period was 6 months. I'm just not sure if they change it already since you mentioned your friend got his after 8 months.

As for me, I've been waiting for 13 weeks or 3 months already.



neilzkie said:


> Hi. I'm also experiencing delays. I'm waiting for my visa status for about 6 months already. My visa was lodged Sept 2, 2015 and submitted my medical examination a week after. My agent told me before that the processing time will be 6-9 months. But then after emailing them, they told me that the current processing now is 9-12 months. Does anyone here waiting here for more than 6 months especially from the applicants from the Philippines?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

My sponsor is oztec australian experts. My friend is now in Australia and now waiting for his visa grant for almost 8 months.



krishm said:


> nielzkie and brodj,
> 
> may i know who your sponsor is? or agency? where will you be relocated in Australia and who's your host organisation/employer? My sponsor/ agency is Australian internships.
> 
> ...


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi krishm!

I am sponsored by a diocese in Victoria and I'm supposed to have my training in Melbourne. The diocese is also my employer there.



krishm said:


> nielzkie and brodj,
> 
> may i know who your sponsor is? or agency? where will you be relocated in Australia and who's your host organisation/employer? My sponsor/ agency is Australian internships.
> 
> ...


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Brodj,

Do you have any updates already?



brodj said:


> Hi krishm!
> 
> I am sponsored by a diocese in Victoria and I'm supposed to have my training in Melbourne. The diocese is also my employer there.


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

No updates yet. Not even a hello from them. Haha

How about you?



neilzkie said:


> Hi Brodj,
> 
> Do you have any updates already?


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

whose got any updates here?


----------



## rajsandhu (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I am doing my PhD in India, Got an offer from University of Melbourne to work for one year. I am still waiting for my subclass 402 Occupational Trainee visa approval.

Got acknowledgement on 5th Dec. 2015 and medical checkup was required.
Medical Checkup Completed on 24th Dec. 2015.
Got Nomination Approval on 21st Dec. 2015.

It is more than 12 weeks now, still waiting.. Frustrated !!!


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Its okay Rajsandhu..

For the record I'm waiting for my visa approval for 26 weeks(6 months) and counting.. My sponsor told me that the current processing time is 9-12 months. So waiting will get any longer. Hope for your case it would be not that worst..

Visa lodged: Sept 2, 2015
Submitted Medical Result: Sept 16, 2015



rajsandhu said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am doing my PhD in India, Got an offer from University of Melbourne to work for one year. I am still waiting for my subclass 402 Occupational Trainee visa approval.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajsandhu (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Neilzkie

This is very much frustrating. If it extends to six months, I will not able to go. I have to submit my PhD here in India. Thats bad...

Any specific reason for such delay in processing standards..??



neilzkie said:


> Its okay Rajsandhu..
> 
> For the record I'm waiting for my visa approval for 26 weeks(6 months) and counting.. My sponsor told me that the current processing time is 9-12 months. So waiting will get any longer. Hope for your case it would be not that worst..
> 
> ...


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't know the specific reason about it Rajsandhu. I'm sorry about that. But don't you worry because for some applicants here from India got there visa for around 4 months. Maybe yours would come out soon. Good luck!



rajsandhu said:


> Thanks Neilzkie
> 
> This is very much frustrating. If it extends to six months, I will not able to go. I have to submit my PhD here in India. Thats bad...
> 
> Any specific reason for such delay in processing standards..??


----------



## Samihah (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi mindycwc,

Finally my visa was granted on 17th March..they received my application on January 11th, and grant it on 17th March..so it was altogether 9 weeks of waiting. I hope you will get yours soon.Good luck.


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Samihah said:


> Hi mindycwc,
> 
> Finally my visa was granted on 17th March..they received my application on January 11th, and grant it on 17th March..so it was altogether 9 weeks of waiting. I hope you will get yours soon.Good luck.


Congratulations Samihah!


----------



## skibo (Mar 23, 2016)

brodj said:


> No updates yet. Not even a hello from them. Haha
> 
> How about you?


i think there is a particular problems with people who apply From Philippines, i am not a Filipino but i am based in Manila, i applied also as a seminarian like you with all set and done and for 6 months now i have no visa.... What surprises me is that with the same sponsor some applied from Sirlanka, India, Indonesia and Nigeria and they all got their visas in the start of the 5th month. going through this forum and seeing so many applicants fro the Philippines being delayed, i can only think may be there is a particular problem with applications from Philippines, may be added security checks. anyway what can we do other than to wait.


----------



## Samihah (Dec 30, 2015)

*Thanks brodj*



brodj said:


> Congratulations Samihah!


Thanks brodj, I hope you will get your visa soon.


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations Samihah!



Samihah said:


> Hi mindycwc,
> 
> Finally my visa was granted on 17th March..they received my application on January 11th, and grant it on 17th March..so it was altogether 9 weeks of waiting. I hope you will get yours soon.Good luck.


----------



## brodj (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I have received my visa this morning, March 29.

Sharing with you my timeline:

Nov. 10: Nomination sent to Hobart Office
Dec. 21: Nomination approved
Dec. 24: Visa application lodged
Jan. 12: Request for Health Check
Jan. 15: Health Check submitted via eMedical
March 29: Visa Granted

I hope everyone else gets their visa soon! Happy Easter!


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats Brodj!


----------



## krishm (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! I've received my visa this morning, March 30, 2016.

here's my timeline for the benefit of others. 
Oct. 15, 2015 - I had my medical
Nov. 19, 2015 - Visa Application Lodged
Nov. 29, 2015 - Visa Application Acknowledged by the embassy
March 30, 2016- Visa Granted

I hope everyone else gets their visa as well soon! Have a great day!


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Congrats Brodj and Krishm!


----------



## anhnle177 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello guys,

Just wondering if anyone has used McKkr's before? Can you please give me a little review about this service?

Thanks millions,
Anh.


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

any update guys for those still waiting?


----------



## gauravlakho (Feb 5, 2016)

*402 visa*

did anyone have idea how much time it will take to get visa 402 i am waiting from more than three months plzzzzzzz give me ay suggestions i am really frstrated


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

gauravlakho said:


> did anyone have idea how much time it will take to get visa 402 i am waiting from more than three months plzzzzzzz give me ay suggestions i am really frstrated


hi gauravlakho,
I'm still waiting for my visa now for 9 months already. My agent told me that the current processing time would take for 9-12 months.


----------



## mindycwc (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys! I forgot to inform that I got my visa on 17 May 2016, and I'm in Australia for a month now. How time flies! I lodged my visa on 1 March and finally got it on 17 May, so it took 2.5 months in total. Good luck to those who are still waiting, I hope you guys will get it asap!


----------



## neilzkie (Feb 26, 2016)

skibo said:


> i think there is a particular problems with people who apply From Philippines, i am not a Filipino but i am based in Manila, i applied also as a seminarian like you with all set and done and for 6 months now i have no visa.... What surprises me is that with the same sponsor some applied from Sirlanka, India, Indonesia and Nigeria and they all got their visas in the start of the 5th month. going through this forum and seeing so many applicants fro the Philippines being delayed, i can only think may be there is a particular problem with applications from Philippines, may be added security checks. anyway what can we do other than to wait.


Hi Skibo,
How's your 402 visa app? any update?


----------



## MaciekM (Sep 5, 2016)

buzz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> [...]that my health insurance was not adequate and that they wanted an amended letter of offer from my sponsor as I was supposed to start 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I sent them a new insurance certificate that should be okay[...].


Hi Buzz,
What was wrong with your health insurance? I want to lodge my application for 402 visa and I found information that the total amount of insurance should be 1 million AUD. Is it true? Did you have this kind of insurance? Did you have problem with that amount or it was something else?

Look forward to hearing from you,
Best Regards 
Maciek


----------



## nikhoq (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello There
My application was lodged on 09th August 16 and week later i got an email of acknowledgement that they've received my valid application and they asked for my chest X-Ray and medical checkup, I did that on 21st of August, since then it's nearly 7 weeks I am still waiting for my Visa approval. Anyone please help me with this issue. I am really so worried that I saw everyone here who got visa they got it within 5-6 weeks of the acknowledgment email.


----------



## xtinnne (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi! Im an applicant of subclass 402 visa, i had my medical check before lodging my application. I received the acknowledgement letter from the embassy last July 7, 2016. My start date was supposed to be last Oct31st. It's been 19 weeks already and i still haven't received any feedback. This is so frustrating &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## xtinnne (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi! Did you already received your visa? I'm already waiting for 21 weeks after my visa acknowledgement &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## xtinnne (Nov 21, 2016)

nikhoq said:


> Hello There
> My application was lodged on 09th August 16 and week later i got an email of acknowledgement that they've received my valid application and they asked for my chest X-Ray and medical checkup, I did that on 21st of August, since then it's nearly 7 weeks I am still waiting for my Visa approval. Anyone please help me with this issue. I am really so worried that I saw everyone here who got visa they got it within 5-6 weeks of the acknowledgment email.


Hi! Did you received your visa? Im already waiting for 21 weeks after the acknowledgement from the embassy


----------



## Denz28 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi xtinne!
Im just wondering did you got your visa already? How long did it take for your visa to be granted? Thank you


----------



## deepak.jbs29 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for Training & research visa subclass 402 in 1st week of Nov 2016. Medical were asked and done in last week of December 2016. I am regularly asking to VFS New Delhi, India but they always say to wait. My departure to Australia is postponed twice due to delay in visa. Both the occasions, just 2-3 days before the departure, I got a call from Australian High Commission New Delhi, India to wait for some more time for the visa. High commission doesn't entertain and VFS doesn't give any clear information.

As per the processing time mentioned on the website, It should take 4-6 weeks but I searched on internet and came to know that It may take longer. It's been more than 3 months and still no clear update. 

All my plan, my career is going to be ruined. I don't to whom I should enquire. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------

